# Tough choice - EA MSA or RSEA



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Folks , 

I have been observing a lot of confusion from the engineers who are applying with EA, , and confused either to go with *MSA* (Migration Skilled Assessment - EA) or *RSEA* (Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment) 

I will write down my opinion on that matter based on several cases I had met before, because any small mistake currently with EA it will cost you the visa later.

What is MS assessment ? 
Simply , it is Skills assessment based on *"Assessment of Non-Accredited Qualifications"* that means EA are *assessing your qualification* so they need to know your skills based on your qualification is matched with each other or not. 
(Note : In case your qualification is accredited via EA , so no need to go with any type of assessment)

Now you need to undergo with the process of MSA assessment as follow (based on MSA booklet) ;

1- Submit Personal Information Prepare your personal documentation: A passport, style photo, prime ID, name change documents, CV/Resume and English language test results.
2- Submit Application : Nominate your preferred occupational category
3- Submit Education : Prepare academic certificates, transcripts and any
other relevent academic documentation
4- Submit Report : Prepare CPD Statement, Career Episodes and Summary Statement
5- *Skilled Employment Evidence of employment*, must be provided by applicants whose career episodes are based on engineering experience *and/or* for Relevant Skilled Employment services.

Please concentrate on point No. 5 because it is very important ; in case you decide to prepare your CDR based on your work experience , you need to prove and submit all your experience certificates and its Third party certificates (taxes , bank statement , and so on ) along with your CDR, Therefore , I would like to conclude the following points ;

1- Work Experience are not assessed via MSA .
2- You have the free choice either to prepare your CDR based on work experience or your Academic projects during your study.
3- In case you decide to prepare your CDR based on your work experience , you need to submit all documentations which related to this period of work , also I saw before two cases they didn't submit their experience period which they didn't prepare their CDR based on it , and they got granted.

So, finally MSA assessment = assessing my engineering skills based on my qualification.

What is RSE Assessment ?
Simply , EA has *"Additional Assessment Services"* with extra fees , one of them; assessing your experience periods and verify it, in addition to above documentation you need to provide all documentations which related to your experience periods , and prepare your CDRs based on your experience period , So , I would like to conclude the following points ;

1- Your work experience are assessed via RSEA.
2- Your CDRs shall be based on your work experience.
3- You need to be sure that before applying in this type of assessment or service , *ALLLLLLLLLL* documentations, substantiations and third party certificates shall be with you and collected from all of your employers.
4- Your work experience shall be matched with your qualification.

So, finally RSE assessment = assessing and verifying my Work Experience skills and checked it is matched with my qualification or not.


Finally take care , as much as RSEA is safer , as much as it risky 

Because if EA assessor is not convinced about your work experience documentations , you could encounter deduction from your work experience periods. Which accordingly you can't claim this deducted period of work experience later with DIBP.

So I would suggest , the engineers who are not ready or not sure 100% or waiting some work experience documents from their employers (CDRs are not related to it) to go with MSA , because I saw a lot of cases have been received negative outcome or deducted their work experience periods now days , which means EA are going to be tougher.

Please note that , you can claim your work experience points through DIBP Based on the following link from DIBP

https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/skilled-employment.aspx 

_Note : I am not an agent neither working with any agent , all the aforementioned explanation based on many cases from my friends have been faced before with EA, and anyone had an experience before with EA please write it here _


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

This post just to refresh the engineers who is still confused to choose either MSA or RSEA


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

I've completed my MSA CDR+RSEA with full RnR letter and secondary proofs. 

I'm more confused about the requirement of documents for MSA CDR only application. As I want to get only MSA done for my wife, in this case, are experience letters enough? or should we produce complete RnR letters to EA?

The booklet is very vague about it and I heard the CO may ask for complete RnR letters in this case also.


----------



## Xcrypto (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi m_Hegazy, Could you please elaborate the last sentence of your first post ('Please note that , you can claim your work experience points through DIBP Based on the following link from DIBP') ?
Is that even possible without going through EA?

Thank you.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Xcrypto said:


> Hi m_Hegazy, Could you please elaborate the last sentence of your first post ('Please note that , you can claim your work experience points through DIBP Based on the following link from DIBP') ?
> Is that even possible without going through EA?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes , actually as I wrote , if you undergo with MSA , and you have a balance work experience which your CDRs are not based on it , you can claim it after while you submitting your file with EOI


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Xcrypto said:


> Hi m_Hegazy, Could you please elaborate the last sentence of your first post ('Please note that , you can claim your work experience points through DIBP Based on the following link from DIBP') ?
> Is that even possible without going through EA?
> 
> Thank you.


The thing is DHA requires only Qualification Assessment document. 

RSEA comes into play if,

1. You want to tell that your experience is relevant to your code with confidence.
2. You have experience in multiple companies and roles across different areas of your code, and you feel that DHA may get confused, RSEA helps in giving a solid reference document for all your experience years.

You can still go ahead and submit without RSEA and claim points for the experience but if DHA later decides that certain experience is irrelevant then you may get NJL to which you have to reply.

In short if you are confused whether your experience is relevant or not you can use RSEA to confirm it and use it for DHA.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

csdhan said:


> The thing is DHA requires only Qualification Assessment document.
> 
> RSEA comes into play if,
> 
> ...



Yes you are right , If you have a doubt in your Duties , EA can confirm it BUT it is tricky and may reject , It depends from case to case 

Anyway , From my point of view , it is better to claim it with DHA because I think EA are more tougher than before


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

m_hegazy said:


> Yes you are right , If you have a doubt in your Duties , EA can confirm it BUT it is tricky and may reject , It depends from case to case
> 
> Anyway , From my point of view , it is better to claim it with DHA because I think EA are more tougher than before


Yeah, you are technically correct but sometimes RSEA is beneficial like one of my friend was working in the middle east oil companies for last few years and he applied for RSEA from EA along with CDR. During their cross checking they found out that one of his experience doesn't match with type of work visa he had. They deducted that experience and gave the assessment. Now if one is knowingly trying to game the system then OK but if unknowingly if he had went ahead without RSEA it would have caused lot of problems.

And these days DHA has considerably increased background checks and employment verification for all. So in my opinion, it is not a risk worth taking.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Yeah, you are technically correct but sometimes RSEA is beneficial like one of my friend was working in the middle east oil companies for last few years and he applied for RSEA from EA along with CDR. During their cross checking they found out that one of his experience doesn't match with type of work visa he had. They deducted that experience and gave the assessment. Now if one is knowingly trying to game the system then OK but if unknowingly if he had went ahead without RSEA it would have caused lot of problems.
> 
> And these days DHA has considerably increased background checks and employment verification for all. So in my opinion, it is not a risk worth taking.


Your point it makes sense , I think who IS COMPLETELY sure about his documentations could go with DHA , but who would like to try this tentatively he could check with EA 

Good point


----------



## WeddingCrasher (Sep 13, 2018)

I am trying to get my head around this. IF i choose to go with skill assessment + employment assessment, should all my CDRs be based on my experience in the job? If that so it would be really tough as i only have 4 years experience and the job is pretty monotonous, not a lot of problems were faced. I was planning more on writing 2 CDRs based on 2 separate university projects, and 1 CDR based on my work experience.

Anyone has insight about that?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

A quick question, I have already got a positive MSA from EA. If I would like to get my relevant employment assessed, would I have to write more CDRs? Or just demonstrate through paperwork? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

naman1282 said:


> A quick question, I have already got a positive MSA from EA. If I would like to get my relevant employment assessed, would I have to write more CDRs? Or just demonstrate through paperwork?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No for RSEA just need to submit documentary evidences to prove your points claim for work experience. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## extreme146 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi,

I got positive MSA and RSEA outcome. My question was, if I get ITA, for lodging application, do I need to upload RnR letter again or the outcome letter from EA is sufficient which shows my job code and work start date?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

extreme146 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got positive MSA and RSEA outcome. My question was, if I get ITA, for lodging application, do I need to upload RnR letter again or the outcome letter from EA is sufficient which shows my job code and work start date?


Need to upload all the docs again. Like salary slips, bank statements, ITR/Form 16/form 26AS, r&r letter etc.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Virglysyl (Aug 27, 2019)

I may have a different case but related to the thread topic.
EA considered my R&R and was assessed as relevant to my NoC - 233511, but until now, I dont know if I will claim this on my EOI.

What do you think Guys? should I claim this? or X?

• Applies knowledge of functional work area, systems, software and associated processes and tools.
• Performs tasks that generally have set standards and procedures.
• Conducts research to support projects and/ or day-to-day functional requirements.
• Prepares basic calculations, updates data, and maintains records and/or files.
• Prepares routine and special reports.
• Demonstrates proficiency with applicable software and systems.
• Works on problems of limited scope.
• Follows standard data and situational analysis practices and procedures from which answers can be readily obtained.
• Builds stable internal working relationships.
• Organizes and communicates ideas through a variety of channels.
• Works well as a team member, sharing responsibility for tasks or objectives.
• Participates in team meetings, and contributes ideas within own specialty.
• Works under moderate supervision with regular progress discussions.
• Shows initiative by asking questions and by actively seeking to increase own knowledge and contributions.
• Demonstrates a desire to learn and develop.
• Delivers quality and timely work.
• Has joint responsibility as a team member for group/ project results.
• Typically solves problems within project scope, using well-understood methods and technologies.
• Responds to routine inquiries.
• Evaluates and resolves issues using knowledge of what information to collect'
• Researches and collects data used to compile information for decision-making.
• Complies at all times the Environment, Health and Safety and Manufacturing Quality standards,
rules and regulations
• Performs other duties may be assigned


----------

